# Language Pack



## yenzB (30. Juli 2002)

Hi !
Ich besitze eine englische Version von Adobe Photoshop 7.0.
Leider habe ich meine Englischkenntnisse überschätzt.
Nun benötige ich eine art Servie-Language-Pack, um Ph 7 in eine dt. Version umzuwandeln !
Könnte mir bitte jemand einen download link posten ?
Oder gibt es soetwas vielleicht gar nicht ?

Danke für die Antworten !
CU
yenz


----------



## Kaprolactam (30. Juli 2002)

Nein, sowas gibt's nicht.
Wenn du aber beim Adobe-Vertrieb anfragst, werden die das wahrscheinlich umtauschen.

/Kapro


----------



## yenzB (30. Juli 2002)

na dann nicht !
Danke für die Antwort !
CU
"nu B" yenz


----------

